# Did I get a bad brisket??



## Waldizzy

Hey guys- new to the forums. Been a lurker for some time. I’ve smoked about 10 briskets over the last couple years so still figuring out my process. 

I was in a rush getting a brisket tonight at the store and when the butcher at the meat counter showed the brisket, he showed the side without fat and it looked good. A few hours later I am about to prep the meat with rub to sit overnight and smoke all day tomorrow. Go to trim the fat and see some dark spots all through the fat. Has anyone seen this? Any idea what it is? Safe to eat or throw out?

Thanks in advance!
-Mike


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Hopefully some one answers; but don't toss it if it is bad. Return it to the butcher with the packaging...they might have to go through their entire stock if things went off..

Googling tells me if it smells fine, it is fine. Trim off the bad spots, apparently they're caused by capalaries(Spelled correctly) but hopefully a wiser butcher artistan chimes in here with first hand experience.


----------



## mike5051

The nose knows...If it doesn't smell bad, go for it.  

Mike


----------



## joedube70

Looks ok to me.  Like the other guys said smell is the telltale sign. Just trim off what you don't like and any gray or brown. 
Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Waldizzy

Thanks everyone for your input. I ended up cutting off the fat in question and threw it on my Traeger. I will post the results this evening. 

Thanks again!


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Cheers! I'm watching all this Brisket threads and wondering when I should bite the bullet and make one my self!


----------

